# Working on my Salsa skills



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

8 Tomatoes 
1 Yellow onion 
1 Red onion 
2 jalapeÃ±os 
3 cloves garlic 

Going to blend hot with cumin, fresh cilantro and lime juice. 

Any input ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

*How many here like Picante Sauce???*


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

You could also add carrot, finely grated or small diced.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> *How many here like Picante Sauce???*


Hmmmm, now you mention it is there a difference?


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

End result, looks the part and taste alright. I guess its decent start....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks good to me, good idea on the grill. I'd maybe throw in a couple Serranos to replace a jap. I like their flavor and heat. I get an ulcer flare up every year or so so gotta watch it


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I've made a couple batches and although they were good, I just haven't figured out the ultimate recipe. Grilling the veggies definitely helps.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'll give those a try.

BrandonH , that's what I am looking for as well. I started off with simple ingredients and plan on adding or subtracting as I go. Last weekend I added Mexican oregano but a very little of that goes a long way for my taste. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

willt said:


> Hmmmm, now you mention it is there a difference?


Most folks use these terms interchangeably, however they are different...

Basically, 'salsa' tends to be thicker, chunkier & served fresh/uncooked. * Pico de Gallo* is an example of salsa, another is *Habanero/Red Onion Salsa*.

'Picante Sauce' is generally thinner/soupier because it is cooked. It also generally much spicier than salsa due to the cooking process.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I use seeded habanero peppers for consistent heat, 1-mild,2-spicy,3-hot. Also, a little salt or pickle juice bumps up the flavor.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

The main house at the King Ranch (the family house) uses pickled chili pequins as the main pepper in their salsa. It is pretty good and somewhat different that the usual jalapeno we all use. Just something to tinker with.....


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I feel like cilantro makes a salsa. I know a lot of people are not keen on it, but it's a must have ingredient when I make salsa. 

I also cheat and add a can of rotel. My ingredients are pretty close to yours, but I go a little lighter on the tomatoes because of the rotel. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Sounds like your on the right track, fire roasted does kick it up a notch. If I dont fire roast Ill blister the skins in a cast iron skillet. Also, u might try to blend in some Tomatillos. It will give it a different twang and also thicken it like okra.

If anyone has a recipe for the creamy green with a heck of a back end burn please PM. Im on a mission to find a good one.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

I had never thought of roasting the veggies till I watch this. I like taking several ideas and recommendations and mix them up to maybe stumble on the perfect mix.

I am going to try this recipe this weekend. It looks pretty good.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i'll probably get killed for this, but try a large can of peeled san marzano tomatoes. always seems to come out redder than fresh grocery store tomatoes. i use home grown tomatoes for pico and canned for salsa. i also use serrano peppers instead of jalapenos. instead of individual seasonings, i use tony chacheree's spicy seasoning or slap yo mama crawfish boil to taste.

for another twist, try adding different fruit for a sweet and spicy salsa. i've tried a small orange and pineapple. both were interesting.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

*Salsa Molcajete*
​ 









* 1 Medium onion, quartered*
* 4 Roma tomatoes*
* 4 Tomatillos*
* 3 Serrano chiles (do not need to remove the seeds/veins)*
* 2 Cloves of garlic*
* 3 Tablespoons cilantro, finely chopped*
* 1 Teaspoon salt or to taste*â€‹​
Char all the vegetables except the cilantro well.

Coarsely chop the onions, tomatoes, tomatillos & Serrano chiles.

Add the garlic to the molcajete & grind to a paste.

Add the onion & grind until it starts to break apart.

Add the cilantro.

Add the Roma tomatoes & tomatillos. Grind until desired consistency is reached.

Salt to taste.

Enjoy!!!


----------

